# Jasper Turns One



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I am a little late to the party but Jasper's birthday was March the 31st.

Jasper is my first ever puppy and oh my gosh it has been such a fun year. I picked up my puppy at 9 weeks old. When they took him out of the play pen, he walked around, peed on the floor and had nothing to do with me. He was the one, he was sooo pretty and I had to have him.

I took him home, and we started training the next day. I have never trained a dog before Jasper so it was all new to me. So here he is today at a year old.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! Happy birthday Jasper! He is just stunningly striking. And what a great job you've done training him! You've both come a long way in a year, huh? :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy cow that is one gorgeous aussie you have there! Happy birthday Jasper, you're a wonderful dog!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He's such a gorgeous dog, and EXCELLENT job on the training, very impressive!
Happy Birthday, Jasper!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a great video! Happy Birthday Jasper!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful Jasper!!! Great Dog and great job training him!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jasper!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jasper! Great video!
He is a very stunning blue merle, I especially like all the copper accents on his face and ears.

Do You find yourself thinking these dogs are scary smart? I know i do

As you can see in my sig, Roamin is all about taking my spot when i'm not around. lol


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday hansome boy!!! :dance:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to Jasper!!!! arty:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Jasper! He is a really lovely Aussie.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you all guys, it means a lot! Jasper thanks you all too


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Aw, happy bday to Jasper! His recall is so nice! What a clever boy, he's so handsome too!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

arty:Happy Birthday Jasperarty: Loved the video what a great job you have done with his training. Jasper coloring is stunning!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty boy!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jasper! Wonderful video! I love the look Aussies get when they think they've heard a command and are deciphering it... the head tilts, mouth goes straight and you can see the teeth slightly!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

omg the teeth.. it is the cutest. I love when they tilt their heads and the mouth like slowly closes hahahh. Perfect description.


----------

